# WTS: 2006 Hoyt Trykon Hunting Bow



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

2006 Hoyt Trykon
29" draw 60-70lbs
QAD drop-away rest
Apex Archery 4-pin sight
Fuse Stabilizer
Bohning 5-arrow quiver
Realtree Camo

Could probably use new strings and cables this season. Will get pics up today. Bow is used but in great shape, shoots well, and have taken a bunch of deer with it. Just upgraded to a new bow, so this one has to go.

$225 shipped, $200 picked up.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Pics


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Closed.


----------

